# 2 malt boys for adoption OKC



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

I was looking at petfinder and stumbled upon







2 sweet little boys. Anyone interested in them please check them out in the Oklahoma City area. So sweet looking! 
http://search.petfinder.com/petnote/displa...i?petid=8194826


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Oh, they look so sweet! It's so sad that their family couldn't keep them, I know sometimes things happen in life - But those little guys don't understand what's happening. It breaks my heart.

I hope they find a perfect home and live happily ever after....soon.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

"Two-year-old child was constantly pestering the dogs".... It's so sad that the owners couldn't have controlled the situation ....









I sure hope they find a loving home.


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

How sad







for the 2 Malts. It's hard for me to understand why parents can't control their child & instead choose to give away sweet loving members of their family. I hope they find a perfect home for them together.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

> "Two-year-old child was constantly pestering the dogs".... It's so sad that the owners couldn't have controlled the situation ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This happens more often than most people know. It amazes me how some parents do not teach their children to care for, and respect animals. To allow a 2-year-old to "pester" the family pet, is insane.


----------



## Luvmypupster (Jul 12, 2003)

I read that. Makes me so sad for dogs whom end up in that type situtation. I hope they find a very loving home. Poor babies







Wish I could take them but 2 dogs is my limit.


----------



## CathyB (Mar 10, 2007)

Awwww they are very cute.. That really is insane that anyone would allow a child to be disrespectful to a animal. Some people do not realize that animal abuse in small children can develop into some major issues as a adult.


----------



## HappyB (Feb 28, 2005)

The unfortunate situation for these two pups brings up something that is of concern from the breeder's standpoint.

These dogs are seven years old. More than likely, seven years ago, when they were purchased, this was a child free home. Certainly, the child in question was not in the picture. Some breeders don't sell to homes where there are young children at the time the dog is purchased, but given the lifespan of the Maltese, it is hard to say that children won't be in the picture in the future. 

It is unfortunate that they cannot go back to the breeder where the dogs were purchased. Most reputable breeders would want those dogs back, or at least have a strong say in what happens to them.


----------



## NC's Mom (Oct 23, 2004)

My dad had to give away his poodle because when I was a toddler, I kept pulling the dog's ears and tail and fur. They think that I was trying to use him to pull myself up to stand. But, big surprise, the dog didn't like it. Eventually, Henry started snapping at me. Worried that he'd eventually be pushed into biting me, they gave him away to a family member. I have no memory of this, but I still feel guilty. My parents had only three choices: lock up the dog, lock up me, or give the dog away. (Society frowns on people giving away the child instead of the dog...or I think my dad might have gone for it!)

I feel very sorry for those two dogs and wonder just how long they have been "pestered" by the children if the children are already 2. I wish I could take them. I bet Sir N would LOVE to have a pair of brothers closer to his age than his bratty litlte sister.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

We shouldn't judge the owners. We haven't walked in their shoes.
At least they gave them to rescue and not an ad in the paper etc.
I am sure that after 7 years of the fellas...it couldn't have been an easy decision.
I hope they find a good/loving home together.


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

> We shouldn't judge the owners. We haven't walked in their shoes.
> At least they gave them to rescue and not an ad in the paper etc.
> I am sure that after 7 years of the fellas...it couldn't have been an easy decision.
> I hope they find a good/loving home together.[/B]


I also agree with this. I just hate to hear these stories and I wish that someone from SM was looking for two maltese so these boys could find a forever home. 

I have been a person who had a doggie baby before kids. I'm telling you right now that no matter what you THINK you'd do, the reality is something different. I still loved that dog and she was with us until she died at 14, but it wasn't easy. My daughters weren't the problem; but my cocker was not the best tempered dog in the world.


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

I do believe a 2-year-old can be taught to respect animals. Maybe some children are not as easy to teach, as others, but they can and should be taught. Whether you own a pet, or not, this needs to be taught. It's for the safety of the child, as well. You don't want them pestering a strange dog, who may in turn, attack them.

I've had small children in my home who have "picked" on my little ones. I have a good long talk with the kids, and they've bahaved from then on.

I am not judging, rather than speaking in general.


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

> I do believe a 2-year-old can be taught to respect animals. Maybe some children are not as easy to teach, as others, but they can and should be taught. Whether you own a pet, or not, this needs to be taught. It's for the safety of the child, as well. You don't want them pestering a strange dog, who may in turn, attack them.
> 
> I've had small children in my home who have "picked" on my little ones. I have a good long talk with the kids, and they've bahaved from then on.
> 
> I am not judging, rather than speaking in general.[/B]


 

I agree 100%. We got our family pet (a toy poodle) when my sister was about 6, and she was a rough and tumble tomboy (my sister, not the dog







). I realize 6 is not 2, but we were "sat down" and talked to about how tiny Cherie was and how gentle you had to be with her. I don't think a 2 year old should be unsupervised with any animal, and if supervised properly there would be no 'pestering'.


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

> How sad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know what you mean I agree. I look after kids here at my home, and one of them is a 2 year old who follows milly (loves her to death, they have grown up together) and gets on her nerves A LOT, but we tell Jorja to leave her be, and what not. Its not hard. Milly sometimes growls at her, but gets up and moves away. I growl at her everytime she growls at Jorja though, and she doesn't do it often at all.


----------

